# Guide | Rubik's Cube easy animated toturial (new!)



## maorshon (Nov 4, 2011)

How to solve a Rubik's Cube - beginners method with animations.

maorshon.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good to me. Not bad.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, it seems very easy for beginners to understand!


----------



## Olji (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah, I think I've seen this one before, you have posted it here before for us to review haven't you? 

The only problem I can see when I sift through the guide is that the pictures got some purple-ish red (Don't remember the name, but eastsheens have a color similar to that instead of orange), while the applets got a solid red, other than that I can't see any obvious problems.
Taking a read now.

EDIT:


Solving Guide said:


> If the *rubix* cube was solved and you just scrambled it, then it's OK.
> (...)
> The* rubix* cube notation helps to convey a sequence of moves through writing.
> (...)
> Solving the *Rubix* cube is made piece by piece, just like any other puzzle.


Maybe want to fix those errors. 

A minor error I found, may be more:


Solving Guide: Step 4 said:


> In this step, for the first time we won't completely solve the pieces *B*ut only orient them correctly.





Solving Guide: Step 6 said:


> In this step our goal is to orient the four corner pieces of the last layer, the *one's* we have just located.


I'm not a native English speaker, so I may be wrong, but it feels like the apostrophe should not be there, someone who knows this stuff can feel free to correct me.
[QUOTE:"Solving Guide: Last paragraph"]Congratulations!!You made it![/QUOTE]
Space is missing, don't know if it's intentional though. 
Oh, and on the "5 Tips to solve a Rubik's Cube faster" section, you can also add cross on bottom, maybe integrate it into the look ahead section... And feel free to correct this: 


5 Tips thingie said:


> If you don't know yet how to solve a Rubik's cube or forgot it, here is the How to Solve a *Rubix* Cube Guide.




Overall it's a good guide with some minor errors, I also noticed that you changed from using the word algorithm to using the term "alg", I didn't see some text explaining that these two is the same (although I didn't read it properly), some people can get confused by that.

And maybe you should add that your 7.63 solution is not achieved with that method you're teaching in the guide, but a more advanced variation of it.


----------



## maorshon (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for your quality feedback! Really appreciated..


----------



## Olji (Nov 4, 2011)

No problem, had nothing to do, so I guessed I could help you out with your guide.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice guide, where did you get the applets?


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

How did you get the animated cubes?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is really picky but I feel like the last two words should be "happen soon!" instead of "soon happen!" The tutorial is great though! Good job!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 4, 2011)

- You show them how to solve the first layer on top.
- You make several assumptions that they'll understand something a certain way because cubers understand it that way. This is a hard problem to solve, but your tutorial is not especially good at it.
- You use a few non-standard algs.
- The presentation doesn't look very polished.
- Your English is not very clear, and you even write "Rubix Cube" all over the place. Toturial?
- The 7.63 solve looks rather lucky. Not necessarily fake, but pretty suspicious for some anonymous channel with one video.

I would never recommend this to anyone if I wanted them to learn a good/easy solution. Your solution doesn't look particularly easy, nor does "animated" help much.

Doesn't mean you can't improve it, though.

(Also, this is a link to a guide, not a guide itself. Moving out of the How-To's/Guides subforum.)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Nov 7, 2011)

Just to be picky,
Ctrl + F for rubix brings ups 6 results


> The Rubik's cube is a 3D mechanical puzzle which *was* invented more than 30 years ago and *is* considered the most common toy *of* all *time*, still only *a* few people *know* how to solve a Rubiks cube. Is *it* really so hard? Definitely not!! All you need is a scrambled cube, and by following this step by step guide, you'll shortly find yourself with a solved *rubiks* cube in your hands. Let's get to work!
> 
> Important! *A* Rubiks Cube that *has been* disassembled and reassembled again scrambled could be unsolvable. If the *rubiks* cube was solved and you just scrambled it, then it's OK. If you're not sure about it just disassemble the cube or take out the stickers(seriously?) and reassemble it solved, than scramble it with your hands and you *are* ready to go!





> Solving the *Rubiks* cube is *done* piece by piece, just like any other puzzle. Therefore the solution is divided into steps, each of which solves *a* number of pieces without destroying the ones *solved by* previous *steps*.


----------

